# ld-elf.so.1 not found



## dbbolton (Oct 5, 2009)

When I try to execute a binary, I get this error:

```
ELF interpreter /usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1 not found
Abort trap
```

I think this has something to do with 32-bit compatibiltiy on amd64, but I'm really not sure what exactly is missing.


----------



## DutchDaemon (Oct 5, 2009)

It usually helps to describe the system (OS, kernel, including customisations) this is happening on.


----------



## bb (Oct 5, 2009)

do you mean "a binary" or "any binary"?

if this file (/usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1) is really gone, every dynamically linked binary will refuse to run. however, you can still use the (statically linked) rescue binaries.

for example, to check if the file is there:

```
/rescue/ls /usr/libexec
```


----------



## dbbolton (Oct 5, 2009)

DutchDaemon said:
			
		

> It usually helps to describe the system (OS, kernel, including customisations) this is happening on.



Here is my uname output


```
FreeBSD reddevil 8.0-RC1 FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #2: Sun Oct  4 10:22:22 EDT 2009     root@reddevil:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/REDDEVIL  amd64
```

Here is my kernel config: http://filebin.ca/cbcowa/REDDEVIL


----------



## dbbolton (Oct 5, 2009)

bb said:
			
		

> do you mean "a binary" or "any binary"?
> 
> if this file (/usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1) is really gone, every dynamically linked binary will refuse to run. however, you can still use the (statically linked) rescue binaries.
> 
> ...



I meant "a certain one", super pi: ftp://pi.super-computing.org/FreeBSD/


```
file /usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1
/usr/libexec/ld-elf.so.1: symbolic link to `/libexec/ld-elf.so.1'
```


----------



## linuxunix (Nov 19, 2010)

I am facing the same issue on FreeBSD 8.1 64bit.
Unable to run the binary script.


----------



## PhilG (Jul 11, 2012)

The problem, missing /libexec/ld-elf.so.1, is consistent with trying to
make installworld
from an i386 to an amd64 environment on the same platform. I'd suggest using a cd or usb drive that has a bootable amd64 system and install afresh.

You can recover your i386 system, if you have a complete /usr/obj with i386 built files from which you can copy; you'll need to use statically built commands, such as "/rescue/chflags noschg" and /rescue/cp to reconstruct your system.

It is possible to create an amd64 bootable system from a running i386 but only if you're desperate and enjoy using /rescue command and tediously copying directory contents. I'd then suggest a reboot and use the usual 
make install{kernel,world}
commands to ensure everything is correct. 

Clearly a fresh wipe and install is highly preferable.


----------



## SirDice (Jul 11, 2012)

dbbolton said:
			
		

> ```
> FreeBSD reddevil 8.0-RC1 FreeBSD 8.0-RC1 #2: Sun Oct  4 10:22:22 EDT 2009     root@reddevil:/usr/obj/usr/src/sys/REDDEVIL  amd64
> ```


FreeBSD 8.0-RELEASE went End-of-Life in November 2010, why are you still on the _release candidate_ for 8.0? 

I would also suggest updating your system to 8.3.


----------



## bbzz (Jul 11, 2012)

Maybe install 32-bit libraries for 64-bit OS?


----------



## PhilG (Jul 12, 2012)

Good catch SirDice.
I experienced a similar problem when attempting to upgrade my FreeBSD 9.1-BETA1 system from 32 to 64bits.  (Its a Core2Duo)

Because the problem seems to be timeless, for whatever reason, I thought that I'd make a contribution for others' benefit and offer an explanation and possible alternatives.


----------



## Josef Vit (Mar 12, 2017)

Try:
chmod g-w /libexec


----------



## SirDice (Mar 13, 2017)

Josef Vit you are responding to a post that's almost 5 years old. Please look at the dates before responding.


----------

